# der Unterricht (Plural)



## emilita

Hallo!

Ich habe immer viele Probleme gehabt um das Wort ´´Unterricht´´richtig zu benutzen, vor allem in Plural. Eigentlich, hat man mir gesagt, dass der ´´Unterricht´´ keine Plural hat. Also, zum Beispiel, sind diese Saetze OK:

Dein Unterricht gefaellt mir nicht (I don´t like your lesson*s*)
Du hast immer alle Unterricht sehr gut vorbereitet (You have always prepared *all* your lesson*s* very well)
Er hat zwei Unterricht abgesagt (He has cancelled *two* classe*s*)

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Henryk

emilita said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe immer viele Probleme gehabt um das Wort ´´Unterricht´´richtig zu benutzen, vor allem in Plural. Eigentlich, hat man mir gesagt, dass der ´´Unterricht´´ keine Plural hat. Also, zum Beispiel, sind diese Saetze OK:
> 
> Dein Unterricht gefaellt mir nicht (I don´t like your lesson*s*)
> Du hast immer alle Unterricht sehr gut vorbereitet (You have always prepared *all* your lesson*s* very well)
> Er hat zwei Unterricht abgesagt (He has cancelled *two* classe*s*)
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!



"Unterricht" ist eine Singularetantum. 



> (You have always prepared *all* your lesson*s* very well)


Du hast dich immer sehr gut auf den Unterricht vorbereitet.

Wörtlich: "Du hast dich immer sehr gut auf all deine Unterrichtsstunden vorbereitet", aber das sagt niemand. Wir reden nur von "Unterrichtsstunden", wenn du sie auch zählen kannst*. Sonst immer "Unterricht".

*Er hat gestern in den ersten beiden (Unterrichts)stunden gefehlt, in den anderen war er aber da.



> Er hat zwei Unterricht abgesagt (He has cancelled *two* classe*s*)


Hier würde man es mit "Unterrichts*stunde*" übersetzen. Was du mit "cancel" meinst, versteh ich hier leider nicht. Meinst du Privatunterricht, der abgesagt wurde? Oder in der Schule? 

Wenn der Kontext klar ist, sagt man einfach nur "Stunden", obwohl eine Unterrichtsstunde in  Deutschland nur 45 Minuten lang geht und nicht 60.


----------



## emilita

Ich meine ´´Privatunterricht´´ Also, Du hast zwei Unterrichtsstunde abgesagt?


----------



## Henryk

Unterrichtsstunde*n*, Plural. 

Das ist eine stark situative Angelegenheit. "Absagen" klingt richtig gemein im Alltagsdeutschen (subjektiv). Das klingt fast so, als ob er dein Sklave sei und nur du entscheiden würdest, ob der Unterricht stattfindet.

Könntest du mir einen Kontext schaffen?


----------



## emilita

Mmm...zum Beispiel, ein Lehrer und sein Schueler treffen sich am ende des Monats und der Schueler will seine Unterrichtsstunde bezahlen. Und der Lehrer sagt:
Also, in diesem Monat hast du zwei Unterrichtsstunde abgesagt. Das macht drei Stunden zusammen.


----------



## Henryk

emilita said:


> Mmm...zum Beispiel, ein Lehrer und sein Schueler treffen sich am ende des Monats und der Schueler will seine Unterrichtsstunde bezahlen. Und der Lehrer sagt:
> Also, in diesem Monat hast du zwei Unterrichtsstunde*n* abgesagt. Das macht drei Stunden zusammen.



Mhh, *ja*, das würde durchgehen, auch wenn's ein wenig unfreundlich in meinen Ohren klingt. Das ist sehr kontextuell. Ich müsste wissen, wie häufig die Stunden stattfinden, ob ein an einem Tag ist oder mal mehrere am Stück sind. Ist der Unterricht regelmäßig?


----------



## Hutschi

"Unterricht" kann auch als Kollektivum verwendet werden.

Du hast jeden Unterricht gut vorbereitet. (Immer, wenn du unterrichtet hast, warst du gut vorbereitet, egal wieviele Stunden.)

Du hast jede Unterrichtsstunde gut vorbereitet. (Hier bezieht es sich auf die einzelne Unterrichtsstunde.

Man kann allen Unterricht oder einen Teil vom Unterricht absagen.

"Ich musste leiter den geplanten Unterricht absagen."


----------



## Suilan

Hutschi said:
			
		

> Du hast jeden Unterricht gut vorbereitet.
> 
> Man kann allen Unterricht oder einen Teil vom Unterricht absagen.


 
Diese beiden Sätze klingen seltsam in meinen Ohren. Ich würde Unterricht nicht mit "jeden" oder "allen" verwenden. Statt dessen:

- Du hast deinen Unterricht immer gut vorbereitet.

- Der Unterricht (heute/gestern/nächste Woche) wurde abgesagt.

"Teil vom" klingt sehr umgangssprachlich. Besser:

Ein Teil *des* Unterricht*s* wurde abgesagt.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Suilan,

_Du hast deinen Unterricht immer gut vorbereitet. -_ ich stimme zu, dass das stilistisch besser ist. 

Die Frage ist, ob das andere falsch oder umgangssprachlich ist - oder ob es zur Standardsprache gehört, also nach den Regeln der Standardsprache gebildet ist. 

Jeder Unterricht ist auch Sprachunterricht.

Grüße von Hutschi


----------



## Suilan

> Jeder Unterricht ist auch Sprachunterricht.


 
Der Satz ist OK, aber ein völlig anderer Fall als "Du hast jeden Unterricht gut vorbereitet."

Im obersten Satz heißt "jeder" tatsächlich jedweder Unterricht der jemals auf der Welt gegeben wurde, wird und werden wird.

Wahrscheinlich funktioniert deshalb "Du hast jeden Unterricht gut vorbereitet" nicht: eine Person kann nicht den ganzen möglichen Unterricht auf der Welt vorbereitet haben.

D.h. ich muss meine Aussage vom letzten Post etwas modifizieren: aller und jeder funktioniert mit Unterricht nur, wenn eine ganz allgemeine Aussage über Unterricht gemacht wird. Sobald ein bestimmter Lehrer/Schüler/Land/Zeit ins Spiel kommt, geht's nicht (sagt zumindest mein Sprachgefühl.)

Jeder Unterricht in England...
Unterricht in England...

Jeder Unterricht im 18. Jahrhundert...
Unterricht im 18. Jahrhundert...

Jeder Musikunterricht beginnt mit...
Musikunterricht beginnt mit...


----------



## ablativ

Suilan said:


> Sobald ein bestimmter Lehrer/Schüler/Land/Zeit ins Spiel kommt, geht's nicht (sagt zumindest mein Sprachgefühl.)
> 
> Jeder Unterricht in England...
> Unterricht in England...


 

Mein Sprachgefühl sagt mir, dass das durchaus geht, auch wenn z.B. "Land" ins Spiel kommt.

"Im XY-Land wird grundsätzlich kostenfrei für den Bürger ausgebildet, *in England hingegen wird  jeder Unterricht *privat abgerechnet."

[Soll nur als sprachl. Anschauung dienen ohne Bezug zum Inhalt.]


Gruß, abl.
​


----------



## Kazuma

emilita said:


> Er hat zwei Unterricht abgesagt (He has cancelled *two* classe*s*)



Ich würde sagen:

1. Er hat den Unterrich zwei Mal abgesagt / ausfallen lassen.
2. Er hat zwei Unterrichtsstunden/-einheiten abgesagt / ausfallen lassen.


----------



## Senay

Hallo! Ich quäle mich auch mit dem Wort "Unterricht". Und finde hier keine Antwort. Also möchte ich das Thema mal aufgreifen. Unterricht und Unterrichtsstunde sind ja keine vollständigen Synonyme. Ein Unterricht für Erwachsene dauert in Russland normalerweise zwei Unterrichtsstunden. Oder sogar drei. Also wenn ich sage, dass wir zwei Unterrichtsstunden pro Woche haben, dann meine ich, dass wir einmal pro Woche Unterricht haben. Wenn es um Kinder geht, können es aber wirklich zwei Stunden sein, die an zwei verschiedenen Tagen stattfinden. Meine Frage ist also wie folgt:
Ich habe dreimal Deutschunterricht im April. Das heißt, an drei Tagen im April gibt es Deutschunterricht. (Ja, so was habe ich bei einer Firma.) Jeder Unterricht dauert 90 Minuten, also zwei Unterrichtsstunden. Wie sage ich es dann meiner Gruppe: "Liebe Gruppe, im April haben wir drei ...." Drei was? Wenn es keinen Plural für "Unterricht" gibt? Kann ich wenigstens "dreimal Deutschunterricht" gebrauchen? Oder ist auch das falsch? Und wie wäre es mit der Variante "drei Doppelstunden Deutsch"? (Die letzte Variante ist in Russland nur an Berufs - und Hochschulen gebräuchlich.)


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde sagen: "Wir haben drei Doppelstunden Unterricht."


----------



## Senay

Danke!!!


----------



## Kajjo

Senay said:


> Unterricht und Unterrichtsstunde sind ja keine vollständigen Synonyme.


Richtig. Unterricht ist ein Singularetantum, d.h. es gibt nur eine Singularform und keine Pluralform. Ganz generell gilt bei Singulariatantum, dass man sich mit Ersatzformen des Plurals in Form von Komposita behelfen kann.

Unterrichtseinheiten, Unterrichtsstunden, Unterrichtsmethoden und so weiter sind natürlich keine exakten Synonyme, sondern greifen jeweils einen wichtigen Aspekt auf und setzen den dann in den Plural.

Unterricht ist zudem unzählbar, d.h. man kann im Regelfall NICHT "ein Unterricht" sagen, wenn "ein" ein Zahlwort ist. Die Verwendung von "ein Unterricht" ist nur dann richtig, wenn "ein" das Indefinitpronomen ist, z.B. "Ein Unterricht dieser Art ist inakzeptabel."



Senay said:


> Also wenn ich sage, dass wir zwei Unterrichtsstunden pro Woche haben, dann meine ich, dass wir einmal pro Woche Unterricht haben.


Im Deutschen würde man dann sagen _"Wir haben eine Doppelstunde pro Woche"._



Senay said:


> Ich habe dreimal Deutschunterricht im April. Das heißt, an drei Tagen im April gibt es Deutschunterricht.


_Im April haben wir drei Doppelstunden.
Im April haben wir dreimal eine Doppelstunde.
Im April haben wir an drei Tagen jeweils eine Doppelstunde._



Senay said:


> Wenn es keinen Plural für "Unterricht" gibt?


Du brauchst keinen Plural, denn du hast doch selbst "Unterrichtsstunden" oder einfach "Stunden" entdeckt.



Senay said:


> Kann ich wenigstens "dreimal Deutschunterricht" gebrauchen?


Ja, das geht. Wenn alle wissen, dass es um Unterricht geht, würden Schüler typischerweise einfach "Wir haben dreimal Deutsch" oder "Wir haben drei Doppelstunden Deutsch" sagen.


----------



## Senay

Kajjo said:


> Unterricht ist zudem unzählbar, d.h. man kann im Regelfall NICHT "ein Unterricht" sagen, wenn "ein" ein Zahlwort ist. Die Verwendung von "ein Unterricht" ist nur dann richtig, wenn "ein" das Indefinitpronomen ist, z.B. "Ein Unterricht dieser Art ist inakzeptabel."


Aber wie können Sie wissen, dass in meinem Beispiel KEIN Indefinitartikel gemeint wird?



Kajjo said:


> _Im April haben wir drei Doppelstunden.
> Im April haben wir dreimal eine Doppelstunde.
> Im April haben wir an drei Tagen jeweils eine Doppelstunde._



Danke!



Kajjo said:


> Du brauchst keinen Plural, denn du hast doch selbst "Unterrichtsstunden" oder einfach "Stunden" entdeckt.



Die beiden Wörter passen aber nicht in meiner Situation. Und eigentlich passen sie fast nie, weil ich immer nur Doppelstunden mache.


----------



## Kajjo

Senay said:


> weil ich immer nur Doppelstunden mache.


Dafür gibt es ja das Wort _Doppelstunde_.


----------



## Senay

Kajjo said:


> Richtig. Unterricht ist ein Singularetantum, d.h. es gibt nur eine Singularform und keine Pluralform. Ganz generell gilt bei Singulariatantum, dass man sich mit Ersatzformen des Plurals in Form von Komposita behelfen kann.



Meine Idee war, dass nicht nur die Möglichkeit der Pluralbildung unterschiedlich ist. Sondern auch die Bedeutung ist unterschiedlich. Weil Unterricht gar nicht unbedingt eine Stunde dauert. Eine Stunde ist eine Stunde. Und ein Unterricht kann auch mehrere Stunden dauern.


----------



## Senay

Kajjo said:


> Dafür gibt es ja das Wort _Doppelstunde_.


Interessant, was man sagt, wenn es um drei Stunden (ohne Pause) geht?


----------



## Kajjo

Senay said:


> Eine Stunde ist eine Stunde.


Nicht unbedingt. Typischerweise sind Unterrichtsstunden an deutschen Schulen und Universitäten nur 45 min lang.



Senay said:


> Und ein Unterricht kann auch mehrere Stunden dauern.


Warum fesselst du dich selbst so an das Wort "Unterricht"? Sprich doch einfach von Doppelstunde.

_Im April werden wir nur eine Doppelstunde Deutschunterricht haben. Aber ab Mai haben wir dann wieder drei Doppelstunden je Monat._



Senay said:


> Interessant, was man sagt, wenn es um drei Stunden (ohne Pause) geht?


_Stell dir vor: Wir hatten letztens drei Stunden Deutschunterricht am Stück! Ohne Pause. Das war wirklich zu viel._

Du kannst das unzählbare Wort "Unterricht dadurch zählbar machen, dass du ein zählbares Wort als Einheit davor verwendest.

_Bei unserem Studienaufenthalt in Hamburg hatten wir erst zwei Wochen Deutschunterricht und dann noch eine Woche Sightseeing und Erholung.
Nach nur fünf Minuten Deutschunterricht waren einige schon verzweifelt.
Die meisten jungen Schüler benötigen nur 24 Stunden Deutschunterricht, um das Zertifikat A1 zu schaffen._


----------



## Senay

Kajjo said:


> Nicht unbedingt. Typischerweise sind Unterrichtsstunden an deutschen Schulen und Universitäten nur 45 min lang.


Klar, aber keine 90 Minuten doch.



Kajjo said:


> Warum fesselst du dich selbst so an das Wort "Unterricht"? Sprich doch einfach von Doppelstunde.


Weil ich das Wort "Doppelstunde" eigentlich in keinen Texten sehe und höre. Scheint irgendwie selten zu sein. Und weil sowohl Russisch als auch Englisch Wörter haben, die eine Unterrichtseinheit bezeichnen, egal wie lange die dauert. Brauche auch ein solches im Deutschen Na ja. Das Deutsche hat es eben nicht...



Kajjo said:


> _Im April werden wir nur eine Doppelstunde Deutschunterricht haben. Aber ab Mai haben wir dann wieder drei Doppelstunden je Monat.
> 
> Stell dir vor: Wir hatten letztens drei Stunden Deutschunterricht am Stück! Ohne Pause. Das war wirklich zu viel._


Das verstehe ich. Aber ich kann mit "drei Stunden Deutschunterricht am Stück" nicht so leicht einen Satz formulieren, wie _Aber ab Mai haben wir dann wieder drei Doppelstunden je Monat. _Wird dann "Aber ab Mai haben wir dann wieder dreimal drei Stunden Deutschunterricht am Stück  je Monat." Klingt so schwerfällig. 

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Erklärungen!


----------



## berndf

Senay said:


> Weil ich das Wort "Doppelstunde" eigentlich in keinen Texten sehe und höre. Scheint irgendwie selten zu sein.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. _Doppelstunde _ist ein recht übliches Wort.


----------



## Kajjo

Senay said:


> die eine Unterrichtseinheit bezeichnen


Na also, "Unterrichtseinheit" ist doch prima. Was spricht gegen das Wort?

"Stunde" und "Doppelstunde" are more common for pupils and students and "Unterrichtseinheit" sounds a but formal or bureaucratic, but it works.



Senay said:


> Weil ich das Wort "Doppelstunde" eigentlich in keinen Texten sehe und höre.


Well, it is very common in spoken German. Trust us. We are the natives!


Senay said:


> "Aber ab Mai haben wir dann wieder dreimal drei Stunden Deutschunterricht am Stück je Monat." Klingt so schwerfällig.


You could simply say "dreimal drei Stunden" if you want it put simpler. Don't make it more complicated than necessary.


----------



## Senay

Kajjo said:


> Na also, "Unterrichtseinheit" ist doch prima. Was spricht gegen das Wort?


"Ich habe zwölf Unterrichtseinheiten Deutsch pro Woche" klingt irgendwie seltsam. Aber man kann nie sicher sein.



Kajjo said:


> Well, it is very common in spoken German. Trust us. We are the natives!



Natürlich vertraue ich euch. Deshalb bin ich ja hier


----------

